

Whatever happened to Tineye? - sdragon
http://tineye.com/search
Today, I tried to use the virtually only startup of this season, which I cared about -Tineye. But, alas, instead of the search page, I got a facefull of ads. 
Does anyone have any insights what happened to them? Did they let the page expire (highly doubt), gone bankroupt (very highly doubt), run out of founding?
======
pixcavator
<http://blog.ideeinc.com/>

